# DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*DAFV: 
Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen​*
Auf allen möglichen der gerade stattfindenden Mitglieder- und Hauptversammlungen der Landesverbände wird von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern, Claqueuren, Abnickern und Mitläufern ja angeblich immer erzählt, dass, ausser LSFV-Niedersachsen, alle anderen Landesverbände die Kündigungen beim DAFV zurück genommen hätten.

So, wie das gerade bei Weser-Ems und auch bei Sachsen-Anhalt passiert sein soll auf deren Versammlungen.


> Aktualisierung 13.04. 7Uhr15
> 
> Es wurde jetzt von 3 Teilnehmern berichtet bzw. so bestätigt:
> Auf der HV von Weser-Ems, auf der auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan anwesend war (im internen Teil aber nicht reden durfte, weil Delegierte das mangels ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei W-E nicht wollten); wurde der Präsident (und Vizepräsi Finanzen beim DAFV) Pieper auch konkret gefragt, welche Landesverbände denn nun gekündigt haben.
> ...



Ich habe dementsprechend die Verbände, bei denen ich weiss oder laut deren Veröffentlichungen davon ausgehen kann, dass sie die Kündigung beim DAFV NICHT zurückgenommen, angemailt und gefragt, wie sich das verhält.

Den Austritt Niedersachsen dementieren ja nicht einmal die DAFV-Claqueure.

Angeschrieben habe ich demnach mit der Bitte um Klarstellung:
Schleswig Holstein: 
LSFV-SH

Sachsen: 
LVSA

Rheinland Pfalz: 
Fischer Union West, Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz

Und war erstaunt, wie schnell und klar manche Landesverbände arbeiten und antworten können.

Ich habe die Mail heute morgen um kurz vor 7 Uhr verschickt.

Schon um 7 Uhr 37 war die Antwort aus Sachsen da - Respekt für die Schnelligkeit!!

Hier die Antwort des Geschäftsführers Felix:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> leider brodelt derzeit offensichtlich die Gerüchteküche. Wir können nicht prüfen, was, wo und wann mit welchem Inhalt gesagt wurde. Fest steht:
> 
> ...




Und Respekt für diese klare und sicherlich - selbst für DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder, Claqueure, Abnicker und Mitläufer - verständliche Aussage!!

Die weiteren Antworten, sofern welche kommen, werden wir ebenfalls hier veröffentlichen.

Aktualisierung 12 Uhr 50:
Wie versprochen, wenns was Neues gibt, hier von der Fischer Union West:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> die Fischer Union West e. V. hat ihre Kündigung beim DAFV nicht zurückgenommen. Die endgültige Entscheidung steht auf der Tagesordnung unserer ordentlichen Hauptversammlung.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Respekt für diese klare und sicherlich - selbst für DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder, Claqueure, Abnicker und Mitläufer - verständliche Aussage!!



... und noch immer Optimist. Das zeichnet dich einfach aus. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Sonst müsst ich ja meine Angeln verkaufen (bzw. verschenken...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Die ganzen Klein-, Splitter- und Spartenverbände, welche auch gekündigt haben oder schon raus sind (DSAV, AGSB NRW, Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland, AGSB Bayern etc. pp) habe ich mangels deren Bedeutung nicht nachgefragt, nur bei den größeren, oben genannten LV neben dem LSFV-NDS..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Sachsen.
Friedel Richter...

Zu S-A:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314502


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Na da bin ich ja gespannt, gibts dann bald wieder einen zweiten Dachverband?
Wie ist gerade der Stand für Sachsen-Anhalt bzgl. Kündigung? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass SA die zurückgenommen haben soll?
Sorry vorab, wenn ich das bei der Informationsflut in diversen Themen überlesen habe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

S-A hatte nicht gekündigt.
Die orientieren sich mit dem neuen Präsi und Präsidium gerade neu und informieren sich - Begeisterung für den DAFV ist nur bei den alten Betonköppen bei S-A noch rudimentär vorhanden, die neuen scheinen sich (bis jetzt) eher an Fakten zu orientieren und daher dem DAFV kritisch gegenüber zu stehen (das aber bitte im S-A - Thread diskutieren, nicht hier).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Auch die Fischer Union West hat geantwortet:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> die Fischer Union West e. V. hat ihre Kündigung beim DAFV nicht zurückgenommen. Die endgültige Entscheidung steht auf der Tagesordnung unserer ordentlichen Hauptversammlung.
> 
> ...



Dazu:
Eine Kündigung ist eine Kündigung, wenn sie fristgemäß abgesendet wurde und kann juristisch NICHT einseitig zurück genommen werden.

Entweder also Rücknahme im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen falls die HV etwas anderes beschliessen als die nach reiner Vernunft zu befürwortende Kündigung beim DAFV oder eben Neuantrag auf Aufnahme im DAFV.
Vorsorgliche Kündigungen etc. gibt es juristisch nicht, das sehe ich genau so wie der GF der Sachsen:


			
				GF LVSA schrieb:
			
		

> Der LVSA hat seine Kündigung nicht zurückgenommen (was m.E. auch juristisch auch nicht funktionieren würde! Unsere Kündigung ist wirksam und man kann von dieser nicht einseitig zurücktreten).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Dass sich gerade Sachsen und Fischer Union West schnell, und die nicht gerade als anglerfreundlich bekannten LSFV-SH und LFV Rheinland-Pfalz noch nicht gemeldet haben zu einer so einfachen Frage, ist auch irgendwie bezeichnend ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Aktualisierung 13.04. 7Uhr15

Es wurde jetzt von 3 Teilnehmern berichtet bzw. so bestätigt:
Auf der HV von Weser-Ems, auf der auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan anwesend war (im internen Teil aber nicht reden durfte, weil Delegierte das mangels ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei W-E nicht wollten); wurde der Präsident (und Vizepräsi Finanzen beim DAFV) Pieper auch konkret gefragt, welche Landesverbände denn nun gekündigt haben.

Er wisse es nicht, und könne es daher nicht sagen.

Auf Nachfrage: Der LSFV-SH solle jedenfalls nicht gekündigt haben.

Als dann angemerkt wurde, dass ja der Geschäftsführer vom LSFV-SH in deren Forum das aber so öffentlich bestätigt habe (siehe dazu:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=372757#post372757), soll nur noch abgewunken und zu einem anderen Thema gegangen worden sein..

Ähnliche Vorfälle, aber nur einfach verifiziert, soll es auch in Sachsen-Anhalt gegeben haben, wo ein Kandidat für die Präsidentschaft behauptet hatte, dass Sachsen wieder in den DAFV zurück kehren würde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er wisse es nicht, und könne es daher nicht sagen.
> 
> Auf Nachfrage: Der LSFV-SH solle jedenfalls nicht gekündigt haben.
> 
> Als dann angemerkt wurde, dass ja der Geschäftsführer vom LSFV-SH in deren Forum das aber so öffentlich bestätigt habe (siehe dazu:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=372757#post372757), soll nur noch abgewunken und zu einem anderen Thema gegangen worden sein..


Pieper weiss es lt.eigener Aussage nicht??

Variante 1
Er weiss es echt nicht,weil er sich nicht darum kümmert.
Und das als Präsi eines LV?

Variante 2 
Er weiss es,man(n) möchte aber den Friede,Freude,Einigkeit Deckel auf d.löcherigen Topf halten.

Wer tippt noch auf 2 ?[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Nee, 1.
"Denn sie wissen (generell) nicht was sie tun"


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Es ist auf jeden Fall in solchen Fällen meist ja immer entweder dreiste Lüge oder eben Inkompetenz..

Was man schlimmer finden würde, ist jedem selber überlassen...

Dass ehrenhaftere, anglerfreundlichere und kommunikationsfähigere Landesverbände wie Sachsen und Fischer Union West gleich antworten - und andere, wie Abknüppel-Günster aus RLP (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826)  und der ja auch bei Lüge oder Inkompetenz seine Probleme habende LSFV-SH (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) nicht, zeichnet ja auch ein Bild....

Ob das Bild einem gefällt, soll jeder selber entscheiden....

Dass die von DAFV-Konsorten aber immer und überall verbreitete Falschmeldung, es gebe keine Kündigungen und Sachsen würde zurückkehren und LSFV-SH hätte nicht gekündigt etc., dass das NICHT stimmt wie von den DAFVlern verbreitet, das wurde ja nun hinlänglich bewiesen durch die bereits eingegangenen Antworten und die Veröffentlichungen durch die LV selber (wie beim LSFV-SH (ausser die würden da halt auch lügen, was man ja nicht ausschliessen kann..))


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die von DAFV-Konsorten aber immer und überall verbreitete Falschmeldung, ...


Und das, wo wir doch das "Lügenboard" sind. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Tja,ist schon schlimm dieses pöhse AB samt seinem schwäbischen Terrier[emoji6]


----------



## Oldschoool (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Wie mit Thomas schon besprochen, 
gehe ich davon aus, das der Landesverband Niedersachsen, die Kündigung zurücknimmt. 

Zumindest gibt es in diesem Landesverband den einen oder anderen Verein der mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden ist. 

So wie ich das einschätze wird sich der Landesverband Niedersachsen dem druck der Vereine beugen.

Wenn nicht TOLL.... Aber muss ich wohl noch bis nächsten Monat warten (Hauptversammlung).

Aber mal ernsthaft, was passiert dann ? 
Wird der Vereinsbeitrag günstiger - Was erstmal nebensächlich ist.... aber was ist denn dann die Alternative ? 
nur noch ein Landesverband und nix mehr ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Ich seh das nicht, Abstimmung mit 85 % war eindeutig, die einzigen die bis jetzt Stress gemacht haben deswegen (Hameln) sind schon wieder zurück gerudert, entsprechende Anträge wurden zurück genommen.

Und ohne Antrag gibts eh  keinen Grund für Rücknahme oder auch nur drüber zu diskutieren..

Die Vereine müssen die 3 Euro für den Dachverband nicht mehr zahlen (wurde ja extra vom Landesverbandsbeitrag abgekoppelt), ob das die Vereine an die Mitglieder zurückgeben ist Sache des einzelnen Vereines.


----------

